# You Asked ...



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

You wanted to see them all together. Well, it's tough to get 3 Bengals to look at the camera and smile when there's all that WATER to play with (*AND* birds less than 6 inches from a Bengal's nose)!! **** has been with us now for 8 weeks and we are pretty much living amongst a Pride of 3 lap leopards. Oh yeah - and we've had birthdays!! **** was 1y/o at the end of Nov. while Chui & Mara were 3 y/o last week. They currently weigh within a few oz.of each other and we've been trying to warn Chui & Mara that **** is gonna be a BIG girl. Someday they'll understand..... (Mara is on window sill, then Chui, with **** sitting on the sink edge)


----------



## Camping Fan (Dec 18, 2005)

Great pics!


----------



## Doxie-Doglover-Too (Jan 25, 2007)

Love them! very cool!


----------



## HRW n' Raindog (Aug 23, 2010)

Beautiful! Thanks for the pics n' update!


----------



## Joonbee (Jan 18, 2008)

Arent they just the cutest. Dont really get to see them much when we visit cause the girls run them into hiding, so its really great to see them all together and not dashing across the room to some safe haven.

Jim


----------



## New England Camper (Jun 25, 2010)

They are so cute.


----------



## egregg57 (Feb 13, 2006)

Ahhh! All these "They're cute!" comments!

I tell you what... These are no ordinary house cats. No run of the mill domestic felines. They are voracious, cunning, predators with sharp teeth, claws and a taste for beer.

I have lost 2 pairs of shoes, a pair of pants and had 2 jackets shredded because I showed up unannounced.

Now maybe Wolfie has these things trained or something.. Maybe its just me..(It probably is) but don't be fooled!

They're vicious, voracious, beer guzzling, camoflaged, four legged, sharp clawed stalkers with silent death on thier minds...

Just sayin....


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

Thanks, all !!

Eric ... I don't know of what you speak. No one else has ever had a problem with these sweet kitties. They are certainly "no ordinary house cats. No run of the mill domestic felines." Remember - I don't care for "cats". But BENGALS?? Yeah - I'd have a HOUSEFULL!!! Cunning? Smart as a whip ... and wouldn't have it any other way! Beer loving? ABSOLUTELY!! (They're Kathy's kids, too!!!) But NAILS?? 2 don't even know they have them and the other truly has none. They are _REALLY_ good judges of character, however. So - not to worry - the Lap Leopards and I will take your burden. Can't help that you lost your shoes ... next time, tie them together like mittens so you can find them again. Maybe thru your pant leg and tied to your belt??? As for the rest - well ... just don't let Tina know you have allocated HER actions to ... um ... cats.

Just sayin ....









btw - **** ventured up on her own last night to curl up on my lap for a nap. LOTS of purring (the others don't do this!) and a VERY contented smile for an hour os so!! My guess is that she's settled into Wolfwood very-well-thank-you-very-much!!


----------



## Doxie-Doglover-Too (Jan 25, 2007)

wolfwood said:


> Thanks, all !!
> 
> Eric ... I don't know of what you speak. No one else has ever had a problem with these sweet kitties. They are certainly "no ordinary house cats. No run of the mill domestic felines." Remember - I don't care for "cats". But BENGALS?? Yeah - I'd have a HOUSEFULL!!! Cunning? Smart as a whip ... and wouldn't have it any other way! Beer loving? ABSOLUTELY!! (They're Kathy's kids, too!!!) But NAILS?? 2 don't even know they have them and the other truly has none. They are _REALLY_ good judges of character, however. So - not to worry - the Lap Leopards and I will take your burden. Can't help that you lost your shoes ... next time, tie them together like mittens so you can find them again. Maybe thru your pant leg and tied to your belt??? As for the rest - well ... just don't let Tina know you have allocated HER actions to ... um ... cats.
> 
> ...


Judi: purring curled up on your lap feline is a common thing here. C'mon over the left coast!


----------



## luckylynn (Jan 9, 2007)

egregg57 said:


> Ahhh! All these "They're cute!" comments!
> 
> I tell you what... These are no ordinary house cats. No run of the mill domestic felines. They are voracious, cunning, predators with sharp teeth, claws and a taste for beer.
> 
> ...


Could it be that they remember someone took a small "Staff" . You know better known as Staffs Little Brother......? Just saying I am sure they know WHO to keep a close watch on by now!

Happy Camping ....Lynn


----------



## N7OQ (Jun 10, 2006)

Wow 3 killer cats hanging around the watering hole waiting for their next victim. I'm not much of a cat person, like dogs better, but those are really beautifully animals.


----------



## swanny (Oct 31, 2007)

I knew you would have a great idea to get all three in the picture. They look beautiful. I too never get to see them close up , as they run when the the goldens come in their house. Next year we will meet number three.

Kathy


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

luckylynn said:


> Could it be that they remember someone took a small "Staff" . You know better known as Staffs Little Brother......? Just saying I am sure they know WHO to keep a close watch on by now!
> 
> Happy Camping ....Lynn


Lynn - YOU ARE ABSOLUTELY RIGHT!!!! <thumping forehead with palm of hand> I hadn't even thought of that







but you nailed it!! btw all - I am quite certain he can take care of himself (having been VERY well trained by 2 Lap Leopards) - but Staff's Little Brother has *NOT* - I repeat - he *HAS NOT* been returned









Thanks Bill! And yes, Jim & Kevin, although they do have the Shelties trained, the feline kids do make themselves scarce when other dogs show up. **** hasn't yet met other dogs, tho' ... all signs point to her being a *bit* different. She might well stand her ground against the Borders & Goldens!


----------



## egregg57 (Feb 13, 2006)

wolfwood said:


> Could it be that they remember someone took a small "Staff" . You know better known as Staffs Little Brother......? Just saying I am sure they know WHO to keep a close watch on by now!
> 
> Happy Camping ....Lynn


Lynn - YOU ARE ABSOLUTELY RIGHT!!!! <thumping forehead with palm of hand> I hadn't even thought of that







but you nailed it!! btw all - I am quite certain he can take care of himself (having been VERY well trained by 2 Lap Leopards) - but Staff's Little Brother has *NOT* - I repeat - he *HAS NOT* been returned









Thanks Bill! And yes, Jim & Kevin, although they do have the Shelties trained, the feline kids do make themselves scarce when other dogs show up. **** hasn't yet met other dogs, tho' ... all signs point to her being a *bit* different. She might well stand her ground against the Borders & Goldens!
[/quote]


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

egregg57 said:


>


Speechless? egregg57 has nothing to say?

WHO'S the OB.com Recording Secretary? We need this moment preserved for the records!!!


----------



## Doxie-Doglover-Too (Jan 25, 2007)

wolfwood said:


>


Speechless? egregg57 has nothing to say?

WHO'S the OB.com Recording Secretary? We need this moment preserved for the records!!!








[/quote]

Speechless? Nah, he's just choosing his pictures  words carefully.


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

Doxie-Doglover-Too said:


>


Speechless? egregg57 has nothing to say?

WHO'S the OB.com Recording Secretary? We need this moment preserved for the records!!!








[/quote]
Speechless? Nah, he's just choosing his pictures  words carefully.
[/quote]
Why start now?


----------



## Doxie-Doglover-Too (Jan 25, 2007)

wolfwood said:


>


Speechless? egregg57 has nothing to say?

WHO'S the OB.com Recording Secretary? We need this moment preserved for the records!!!








[/quote]
Speechless? Nah, he's just choosing his pictures  words carefully.
[/quote]
Why start now?
[/quote]
To make you ask why of course


----------

